# Defekte Scheingenbefestigung am LSD Carbon



## Piotr600 (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habe ein 2003er LSD Carbon .
Bei dem ist nun eine der Alu Aufnahmen für die Schwingenlagerung
gebrochen. Also eine der Alubolzen mit konischem Ende, auf dem die beiden
Lager sitzen und die dann an/in den Carbon Rahmen gesteckt und dann
zusammengeschraubt werden.
Laut meinem Händler gibt es keinen Ersatz mehr.
Wer weiß eine Lösung oder hat diese Teile noch?
Piotr


----------



## SLichti (26. Juli 2008)

@Piotr600
Ich hatte mit deinem Händler wegen der Ersatzteile gesprochen... Leider ist tatsächlich nichts mehr vorhanden. Von dieser Aufnahme am LSD Carbon wurden nur etwa 200 Rahmen ausgeliefert... Das letzte ca. im Jahr 2002... Daher auch der beschränkte Ersatzteilbestand!
Ich habe hier immer wieder etliche Reparaturen und Umbauten, vielleicht findet sich auch gebrauchter Ersatz?!

Gib mir doch nochmal durch, ob es sich bei dem Zapfen um das teil mit oder ohne Gewinde gehandelt hat.
Ich schau auch mal, ob ich evt. die zeichnung auftreiben kann, dann könnte man die Konuszapfen nachdrehen...

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piotr600 (26. Juli 2008)

@SLichti
Schon mal schönen Dank.
Es ist der Zapfen mit Gewinde, der Gewindeteil ist nämlich abgebrochen.
Peter


----------

